# siege tower?



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

our battle bunker recently had a birthday, and we had a bunch of events going, many prizes were given etc. i won an event and ended up with a siege tower for WFB which i am a total noob at. are there any rules for it? if so where? what armies can use it?


and if i cant use it, ima turn it into a plague tower :laugh:

thnx for the help!
jesse


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

IIRC, there are no rules for it now. It was released during the 5th edition of Warhammer, for the Warhammer Siege expansion. 
A Plague Tower would be a great use for it!


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

thank you for the assitance good heretic!
have some rep for your troublesk:
jesse


----------



## fesoj (May 18, 2011)

mkae up some rules...fair ones...or just modify the old siege rules..everyone loves a good siege...it is something i feel they are missing out on...


----------

